# tri colors and blue brindles



## Teekospits

Oky I wanted to know how do you get blue brindles and tri colors. For the tri colors do have to breed dog of some black and tan in them or in the generation where the black and tan in. Cause I see some pretty one like like tri blues, tri fawns,tri black and tan and I seen one that a tri with moo moo pattern. I didn't believe that last one till I seen it but it exists. As for blue brindle I don't know but to everyone on gopitbull explain to me how is it made and what genetic code you must breed to get these beautiful apbts.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Are you truly interested in how they come about, or are you interested because you plan on breeding solely for these colors on a litter? I'm not asking to start an argument, or accuse you of anything, I'm asking because if you're truly just wondering about how they come about, then you can study genetics and DNA (remember biology class in high school?) and that will tell you pretty much everything you need to know. Maybe someone else can provide you with this information, do some research on peds on dogs of these colors, view the dogs in the past generations of said dog's lineage and see how many were colored like you described, see how many pups in a litter came out with those same colorings and so on and so forth. Just my two cents.


----------



## Teekospits

I like the marking but just was curious to how they begin and where. I don't breed for colors and the past few litter I had none come out that way not even brindle or tri. The one of my apbt is a fawn bluie and has a light brindling stripes when in the light. But all the pups came out wonderful weight, height and size, with good temper. Playfull lil buggers. Its hard to get the features,body,temper,color, and markering into one package. So I just was trying to get some help with learning genetic genes of apbt or I can genes for animals.


----------



## william williamson

folks attribute the blue way back to the blue pauls,google blue paul.
they were scottish,blue and red,larger than pits.
their were some game blue dogs.alot of folks used to say they wouldn't match out.
theirs other folks that attribute blue to A genetic mutation.
lotsa talk,no real answer.
I do know of some blue dogs way back from the game days.I never thought much of them.from either side.A pit was judged from his heart out.


----------



## Black Rabbit

william williamson said:


> folks attribute the blue way back to the blue pauls,google blue paul.
> they were scottish,blue and red,larger than pits.
> their were some game blue dogs.alot of folks used to say they wouldn't match out.
> theirs other folks that attribute blue to A genetic mutation.
> lotsa talk,no real answer.
> I do know of some blue dogs way back from the game days.I never thought much of them.from either side.A pit was judged from his heart out.


Blue is a dilute of black. 
Holly will probly hop on and explain it better, she know this a lot better than I do


----------



## william williamson

kg420 said:


> Blue is a dilute of black.
> Holly will probly hop on and explain it better, she know this a lot better than I do


thanks,I just kinda gave some small info.I'm an old man who just got A computer for work and such.
started back in the site recently.
it's arduous to type for me so I gave some ideas to be googled.I did learn quick how to google though.
I am familiar with the blue pauls and red smuts being part and parcel to some of the old dogs of ireland and other places due to gypsies and their penchant for fighting and traveling in the mid 1800's then about some lightner dogs and the Barney dog.
it's like typing A book though.
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Genetics of Color


----------



## Black Rabbit

LOL it's all good. 
Holly has some great info one the blues that she posted a while back but I couldn't find the thread. It's about genetic make up and recessive genes and stuff like that.


----------



## aimee235

Blue is a dilute of black. Both parents have to either be blue or carry one copy of the gene to produce blue puppies. Tri color is also recessive and works the same way. A garuntee'd way for someone to produce tri's would be to breed tri to tri. Since I think their is only a 25% chance of having blue or tricolors if someone is breeding carriers. A blue to blue breeding should not produce black since neither parent carries the normal copy of the gene. Tricolors are also the same. I'm pretty sure tri's are one of the most recessive markings in the A locus

A blue brindle would have to have two copies of the blue gene and also genes that cause brindle. Color and marking genes affect each other when combined so there are sometimes different results depending on what each parent carries. Sometimes I don't know if I make sense. It's rather hard for me to explain things but in my head it works out just fine. lol.
Dog Coat Colour Genetics
Rat Terrier Canine Color Genetics - The B-series


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thanks Aimee


----------



## bahamutt99

Tan points and white markings (the basic components of a tricolor) can appear on any color. You just see the tan points expressed more readily in a coat that is black or blue. But you can in theory have the tan points on a red coat, you just wont see them because there is no contrast.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

my dogs go back to the blue pauls they go back to noble blood and watch dog witch both then go back to ruffian then to xpert all the way back to Corrington's Tiger Jim on the the watchdog part goes back to alot of carver patricks tutor crenshaw and colby
but you can track them back to the blue pauls threw the xpert dogs if i have the history and the peds rite.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

here is a dog in blues ped that is a blue brindle
Viewing Pedigree Details for Ruffian Gray Boy of Har-Wyn - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

i know this is way off your topic but there is a good place for x-pert bloodline history
i just found it. 
World Of X-Pert - American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## DexternDenali

what is i breed a blue male with a female blue brindle?
what color puppies would that produce?


----------



## EckoMac

DexternDenali said:


> what is i breed a blue male with a female blue brindle?
> what color puppies would that produce?


If you have to ask, you should do A LOT more research before trying to breed anything.


----------



## Indie

DexternDenali said:


> what is i breed a blue male with a female blue brindle?
> what color puppies would that produce?


that would be a dilute to dilute breeding, and generally not a good idea, as it can cause the offspring to have sensitivities of skin and coat.

I bred a blue fawn male to a black/mahogany brindle pied bitch. The resultant pups were as follows:

Blue brindle and white
Blue fawn and white (2)
Blue sable and white
Mahogany brindle and white (2)
Sable
Fawn and white with a black mask

There are both pied and blue brindle dogs in the ped, going back some time. You have to know what you're feeding, so you will know what you're breeding.

Make sure you're doing health testing.. you should do all the dogs you possibly can that you'll be using in your program, and that you produce. This means hips, heart, patellas, elbows, at the very least. I also like performance and conformation titles on my breeding dogs.


----------



## MHER5

Teekospits said:


> Oky I wanted to know how do you get blue brindles and tri colors. For the tri colors do have to breed dog of some black and tan in them or in the generation where the black and tan in. Cause I see some pretty one like like tri blues, tri fawns,tri black and tan and I seen one that a tri with moo moo pattern. I didn't believe that last one till I seen it but it exists. As for blue brindle I don't know but to everyone on gopitbull explain to me how is it made and what genetic code you must breed to get these beautiful apbts.


I have blue brindles… my male is a blue brindle… his mom is brindle n dad was blue. My female is fawn but she is also a tri carrier (her dad is tri) she and my male have thrown off blue brindles every litter (3) and tri colored, black brindle, fawn.


----------

